# Aviary Plans .Doc Free flight, breeding cage, and aviary designs.



## philodice

From free design sources on the internet, I have created this word document a while ago, and just haven't shared it. Complete with pictures and detailed instructions.

CONTENTS:
FLIGHT DESIGN
STARTER LOFT
DOVE BREEDING BOXES
PIGEON TALK LOFT TIPS

It is 2.2 megabytes so if you want this in your email inbox, pm me and be prepared.


----------



## philodice

Good news, I may be adding this to a website to download one of these days.


----------



## kevin214

please send me the plans as i am in the process of building a new loft my email is [email protected] thanks


----------



## Skyeking

Good deal, appreciate you sharing that.


----------



## Napoleon's Loft

*Loft Plans*

Hi Philodice, your loft plans sounds interesting. Would you mind sending these files into my account: [email protected]

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jazzman

I'm always open to new ideas. Please forward to [email protected] Tnx


----------



## Deluhathol

I would definatly like to take a look at those [email protected]


----------



## LittleJohn

send them to this address:

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## tiamanfia

hi, please send copy of your plans to my email, many thanks

[email protected]


----------



## SouthTown Racers

me too please [email protected]


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Please do share with me as well  I am going to be building two more lofts in spring =]


[email protected]


----------



## philodice

I've sent the free loft plans to everyone who has posted the email address so far, but I don't really check the thread so much, might want to just pm me in the future.
Thank you!


----------



## moh+zaka

hi, please send copy of your plans to my email, many thanks
[email protected]


----------



## YBA1

Can you please send me a copy of the plans,by the way that's real nice of you to share these plans with everyone here on PT,thank you very much.

[email protected]


----------



## eyespyer

please send me a copy of the plans


[email protected]


----------



## PSUPigeoner

If you wouldnt mind could you please send that file to:
[email protected]


----------



## lobo9979

please send me the plans as i am in the process of building a new loft my email is [email protected] thanks


----------



## BojanMihailovic

If you wouldnt mind could you please send that file to: [email protected]


----------



## goenk

Yup, sound interesting. I'm going to build new loft. Would you please send me the plans. My email is: [email protected]


----------



## Firstimer1

In the process of building a new loft and would like to look at your plans. Please send to email: [email protected]


----------



## samps

me too [email protected]


----------



## scoop

can I get one too......[email protected]


----------



## schoonerman

*pet duck and pet chicken notes*

I would love a copy of the pet chicken and duck guides, also the dove boxes. my contact is [email protected]

rgds schonner man

i have four pet ducks, 2 pet geese, turkeys, roosters and some hens - my ships is more like noahs ark -


----------



## elalan

please add me to the list for receipt of this doc.

[email protected]

thanks.


----------



## wavery

Can you please send me the plans at [email protected] thanks.


----------



## Kevin

Please send me a copy of the plans

@

[email protected]


THANK YOU


----------



## ditchdoctor

Can you send me your plans to

[email protected]


----------



## Guest

*Canary AvaAviary*

please send me the plans as i am in the process of building a new Canary Aviary .my email is [email protected] thanks


----------



## HighRoostRanch

Hi, I sent you a PM for these plans, and I wanted to say thank you and I'm glad I found this site.


----------



## rackerman

hi, please send copy of your plans to my email, many thanks
[email protected]


----------



## randymcone

Me too please.
[email protected]


----------



## fearle55

hi m8 im moving houses soon and i need to make loft for my roller pigions, there is a least for 100 pigion. my email address is [email protected]


----------



## sinister357

ditto x 1324387653872

[email protected]


----------



## theboss

Could you please send me your plans. In ten days we are going to start our loft. This will be the first one and we hope not to make too many mistakes. I am interested in making the aviary that opens into a landing platform

[email protected]


----------



## Big T

I PMed you but send to me also.

[email protected]

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## kcirtap18

please me too.. [email protected]


----------



## John_D

kcirtap18 said:


> please me too.. [email protected]


The member hasn't been logged on here for almost two years and the last post on this thread is over two years old.


----------



## aarongreen123

did anyone get this attachment? i realize its dated but if anyone has it and want to share it send it to me. [email protected]


----------



## ohnh.mckissock

hello, i realize this is an old thread, however i'd like a set of plans if you still have them
[email protected]
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Boogersugar211

[email protected] please


----------



## Doves Witness

This is an old topic and new posts may not get responses from the original poster.

Here are a few links to free books which include loft and / or aviary designs, and fixtures (nest-boxes for instance.)

"*Pigeon Book*", 1944








Pigeon Book : Carl A. Naether : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Carl A. Naether (1944) The book of the Pigeon. David McKay Company, Philadelphia.



archive.org





"*Pigeon house plans and fixtures* : a complete compendium of various kinds of pigeon houses and devices used by successful pigeon keepers", 1922








Pigeon house plans and fixtures : a complete compendium of various kinds of pigeon houses and devices used by successful pigeon keepers : Dietz, E. J. W. (Edwin Joseph Wesley), 1867- : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Pigeon House Plans And Fixtures: A Complete Compendium Of Various Kinds Of Pigeon Houses And Devices Used By Successful Pigeon Keepers



archive.org





"*Profitable squab-breeding : *how to make money easily and rapidly with a small capital breeding squabs", 1909








Profitable squab-breeding : how to make money easily and rapidly with a small capital breeding squabs : Foy, Frank : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


The metadata below describe the original scanning. Follow the All Files: HTTP link in the View the book box to the left to find XML files that contain more...



archive.org





"*The practical pigeon keeper*", 1901








The practical pigeon keeper : Wright, Lewis, 1838-1905 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


The metadata below describe the original scanning. Follow the All Files: HTTP link in the View the book box to the left to find XML files that contain more...



archive.org





"*Fancy pigeons*", 1887








Fancy pigeons : containing full directions for their breeding and management, with descriptions of every known variety ... : Lyell, James C : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Illustrated with coloured plates and woodcuts.



archive.org





"*The illustrated book of pigeons. With standards for judging*", 1876








The illustrated book of pigeons. With standards for judging. : Robert Fulton : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive






archive.org





"*Pigeons and rabbits in their wild, domestic and captive states*", 1854








Pigeons and rabbits in their wild, domestic and captive states : Delamer, Eugene Sebastian (Edmund Saul Dixon) : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


From the library of Charles Darwin



archive.org


----------



## YaSin11




----------

